# Question about some kninda cymbal



## defchime (Sep 27, 2008)

im a guitarist so i have no idea the correct terms for any of this so sorry...

im looking to buy my drummer a couple cymbals ..i wanna get a china cymbal for hopefully less than $50 and 2 or 3 of those little tea cup cymbals...

i know what china cymbals are and which one im probly goinna get, but as for the little tea cup cymbals i have no idea how much they cost or anything like that...by tea cup i mean like the little cymbal that job for a cowboy and white chapel uses, its hardly used but i think it would be cool to have a couple different sounding ones and using a bunch in the breakdown of a crazy heavy riff and some sick vocals.

ill get the video link to youtube of a job song that uses the tea cup symbol....you can listen to the whole song but the teacup cymbal comes in at 1:45 for like 2 secconds...its a clear shot of it being hit

heres the link:


thank you,


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 27, 2008)

I didn't watch the vid, but try looking up Zil-bel, and see if that isn't what you want.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 27, 2008)

You can get a Wuhan china for somewhere around or less than $50 depending on size. 16" to 18" inch is usually the standard. I perfer smaler cymbals but 18" sounds massive. the small "tea cups" are called bells, Meinl and Zildjian have them. Meinls are my favorite and they are around $50-$60 each. I have used both Wuhan chinas and Meinl bells in the studio and live, and they both rock. the wuhans are a little on the thin and brittle side, but the have a one year free replacement warranty thats only good once, but they are pretty cheap, so.

Wuhan:
http://drums-percussion.musiciansfriend.com/product/Wuhan-China-Cymbal?sku=442700

Meinl Bell:
http://drums-percussion.musiciansfriend.com/product/Meinl-Classics-Medium-Bell?sku=449947


----------



## kristallin (Sep 27, 2008)

If you're looking for a good china cymbal don't look for a certain brand (personally I go for Paiste or Meinl), but keep the best recording of a china cymbal in mind: The Cure's Just Like Heaven - it's the only cymbal used in the song.



The best bell cymbals are made by Paiste, the 13" Mega Cup Chime sounds like you're ringing in the coming of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I didn't watch the vid, but try looking up Zil-bel, and see if that isn't what you want.



Yeah it's a zil bell.  It's basically the bell of a ride cymbal.(ride cymbal are the very large pingy jazzy type)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2008)

Personally, I hate Wuhan china's. I had 2 of them and I hated the way they sounded  People rave about them and the bang for buck, but I just couldn't get into them. I had a hand hammered Sabian one that was amazing that my friend gave me because it had a crack developing on the edge  Unfortunately, my old band's drummer destroyed it because I let them use my cymbals because they were poor and couldn't afford shit


----------



## defchime (Sep 28, 2008)

ya my drummer is going to get the zildjian pitch black series cymbals for christmas...so i dont need to buy a china...i am going to look at the bells at guitar center next week


----------



## kristallin (Sep 28, 2008)

defchime said:


> ya my drummer is going to get the zildjian pitch black series cymbals for christmas...so i dont need to buy a china...i am going to look at the bells at guitar center next week



Hands off those pie plates, dude, Zidjian has never been good at copying Paiste, and the pitch black series is very evident. Have a look at the Paiste Black Alphas instead. Paiste's being doing the colored cymbals since the 80s, they know what they're doing.


----------



## Sweetmiracle512 (Sep 30, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest those Pitch black cymbals either. I tapped a few at a local GC and they sounded like dead metal. A good cheap version of a Zil-bel is LP's ice bells. They sound as good just without the super long ringing.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 2, 2008)

From Zildjian, about the Pitch Black Line
"We then developed a proprietary coating process which allows the cymbal to be durable and strikingly beautiful yet still open up like a cymbal should."


Ok... So you powder coated it?


Those are trash, have him get a good set of Meinl's or Sabian's. Both companies have 2 year warranties on their cymbals, Zildjian I believe still only does 1 year. AND... Meinl's is unconditional!


----------



## kristallin (Oct 2, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> From Zildjian, about the Pitch Black Line
> "We then developed a proprietary coating process which allows the cymbal to be durable and strikingly beautiful yet still open up like a cymbal should."
> 
> 
> ...



Meinls freakin' rule, my set of Byzance cymbals will never leave my possession, and I still have a set of Raker hihats that I've had for 20 years! As for Zildjian, they couldn't figure out how Paiste's been doing the colorcoating for the last 30 years, so they just spraypaint 'em. At least that's what they sound like. 
Paiste's coating takes a little of the overtones away, making the sound a little drier, which is awesome for studio use as well as live when you're playing for diva vocalists.


----------

